# What would be the closest CCO?



## prettipolish (May 3, 2007)

From Vancouver, B.C ..
I'm tempted to go on a little road trip after the summer and I'm kind of wondering first off what CCO is? lol and where the closest one to me is..  
I might be staying 24 hours if not more, haven't decided yet..also has to do with how much money I save up!


----------

